# Vise storage arm



## OldMachinist (Feb 22, 2014)

Ever since I put the SkyHook crane next to my mill I've been using a service cart to put the rotary table and vise on when not in use but it just became another flat surface to accumulate stuff and it was always in the way.




We had a extra roll around toolbox in the house that we stored arts and craft stuff in for the kids when they were young that was just sitting in a closet so I took it to the shop, cut some 2 x10's for the top and put the rotary table on it.




Then I made a swing arm storage shelf that mounts to the crane floor mount post for the vise. Now the vise tucks nicely back out of the way.


----------



## bvd1940 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice job Don, is your sky hook bolted to the floor or what:thinking:
What is the weight of you Kirt & what is the size of your support arm, Me think I might change my jib boom out for a rig like yours as I am getting older than dirt and can not lift like I used to (easyer is better):allgood:


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 22, 2014)

I made the floor mount for the SkyHook. There are some pictures in this thread.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...illing-machine-accessories?highlight=sky+hook

The Kurt vise weights 78 lbs. 

The arm I made is a piece of 1" square 3/32" wall tubing with 1-1/4" rounds welded to it. They are 1-7/16" long drilled and reamed .630" for 5/8" bolts. 







This piece of aluminum bolts to the end of the arm and a plate I turned from a cast iron free weight sits on it. A plug protrudes to locate the hole in the bottom of the vise. I can spin the plate as needed to line up the keys in the vise.


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll say this - you sure do utilize your space very well! Nice ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm trying to but I still have way too much stuff stacked in piles on the floor.


----------



## toolman (Feb 23, 2014)

Great idea and some fine work!


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 24, 2014)

It wasn't really by design but I've found the that the plate will come in handy for a few other things when its not needed for the vise.




I may end up making a tray to sit on the arm to make it even more useful since the vise is on the mill 99% of the time.


----------

